# led lighting



## Hamilton (26 Mar 2010)

Hi I have just got back into fish keeping and I would like to build a bio tank I am considering
Lighting my tank with LED Tubs My tank is 24''L 14''W 20''D and I was considering using 4 2ft LED Tubs 10watts and 6500 Kelvin.
I was wondering if any won could give some help I been told this set up would be very good for a planted tank 20''deap but I also get a lot conflicting stories and I hoped the forum could 
help me to start my new venture with the proper lights 

Yours Ian


----------



## sanj (26 Mar 2010)

LEDs work in reef tanks and that is the real test end of the aquarium hobby where some corals require considerably more intense radiation than even the highest light requiring plants in planted aquariums.

The issue though is what type of LEDs, one unit to another are not the same. Some brands have been shown to provide adequate light for photosynthesis while others are quite poor and only suitable as supporting light. They also tend to be much more of a point source light and therefore spread is not as good compared to T5s. A guy called Sanjay Joshi (Advanced Aquarist Online Magazine)  made a comparison of several lighting options and the LED unit did very well PAR wise, but light spread was much more concentrated than T5s or halides.

In short you can use leds and have a successful planted tank, the question what make are you thinking off and how many units?

LEDs of the order Cree XPE are are decent enough, TMC use these on thier growbeams. I use TMC Aquarays supplementing T5s on an  8ft tank. I also have LED lighting only on a Reef tank (EcoLamps KR92).

There is conflicting opinions, but based on what? One has to remember all kind of people voice their opinions on forums, but are they just regurgitationg opinions that are either just inaccurate or out of date, do they have personal experiance. The technology is moving fast, it has not matured yet, but there are existing LED units out there that will do the job.

Upfront costs, relatively expensive. If you were using TMC growbeams I would say an absolute min of two strips. If you can mount them a few inches from the surface all the better. Personally i would probably use two tiles or 3-4 strips. At least you can add to them.


----------



## Hamilton (28 Mar 2010)

LED Lights
I have been offered some Led tubs from a company called ideal lights these
lights are 6500 Kelvin 10 Watt HP 240v with a wide bean angle of120â€™
can anyone tell me if these light tubs are suitable for a 20â€ deep bio tank?


----------



## Hamilton (28 Mar 2010)

LED Lights
I have been offered some Led tubs from a company called ideal lights these
lights are 6500 Kelvin 10 Watt HP 240v with a wide bean angle of120â€™
can anyone tell me if these light tubs are suitable for a 20â€ deep bio tank? 

Ian


----------



## bigmatt (28 Mar 2010)

Hi Ian,
I've never used LEDs but PFK ran an article the month before last comparing PAR (Photosynthetically Active Radiation) ratings on various LED manufacturers on a tank at different depths.  I'd source this article (try PFK online maybe?) and then ask the manufacturers so you have a point of comparison. 
Hope this helps,
Matt


----------



## sanj (29 Mar 2010)

Hamilton said:
			
		

> LED Lights
> I have been offered some Led tubs from a company called ideal lights these
> lights are 6500 Kelvin 10 Watt HP 240v with a wide bean angle of120â€™
> can anyone tell me if these light tubs are suitable for a 20â€ deep bio tank?
> ...



6500k is great, but not sure what the actual LEDs are that they use.  I dont think this company was in included in the PFK article, not to say it is no good. 
http://www.ideallights.co.uk/corporate/downloads/commercialgradeledT8.pdf


----------



## Hamilton (29 Mar 2010)

This is the Description of the LED tubs that I have been offered from ideal lights Description LEDs 168 Lumens 800 Effective Lumens 1100 Beam Angle 120Âº Half Angle 90Âº 600mm LED T8, Commercial Grade, HP - 6500K tubs
PS there is a lot of uk based manufactures selling these lights I would like to try this as I am a electricion 

Ian


----------



## sanj (29 Mar 2010)

I think for plants it would probably be ok, its more an issue with reefs where much more powerful lighting is required. I just looked breifly over the PFK review, they looked at 1o different LED lights and even the worst amongst them would support some plant life from a PAR persepctive. The TMC Grobeam is supposed to emit 800 lumens, but im not so familair with this measurement. PAR is more useful.
Again you can always start with a couple and build up some more if needed.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (30 Mar 2010)

Have you had a read of this thread http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3687

There is a good diy led build amongst those pages and well woth a read.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Hamilton (4 Apr 2010)

Hi 
Hi Guys /Girls
I have a question? Some people say you need exactly 5500k for plants in a 20â€ deep tank day light others say anything from 5000k to 6500k is ok what is best. Baring in mind I would also like to keep Discus fish and some invertebrates.
Ian


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Apr 2010)

Hi,
   Kelvin values are irrelevant. Use whatever kelvin values you find pleasing and don't obsess over it. Plants don't care what Kelvin value you use.

Cheers,


----------

